# Beef Jerky temp?



## chadjackson01

1st time making jerky on the smoker. I have a couple Chuckies going on in the morning and wanted to throw some jerky together also.

Is 225 to hot? I do not have a dehydrator. How would you recomend doing the two together?

Thanks


----------



## bob hines

Chad; i would go down to 200 and just let the chuckies cook longer i do my jerkey at 155 deg. on the dehydrator.


----------



## bcfishman

May consider doing them at different times... that or put the jerky on the bottom rack if you have an offset..

Then after a couple hours as low as you can go, put in oven at lowest setting with door open.

I have venison jerky in the dehydrator right now.


----------



## yankee2cajn

chad,

We get the jerky up between 150 -175 for three to four hours hanging in the smoker.  then we put them on stainless steel racks and let the temperature stay around 150 and take off pieces as they are ready.


----------



## pike

Also,  if your using a water pan for the chuckies it wont work with the jerky,   its hard to dry anything out in a steam bath,


----------



## ddave

Do the jerky on your smoker for about 3 hours at 150ish.  Three hours is usually sufficient to smoke jerky since the meat is so thin.  Move the jerky to your oven.  Set the oven as low as it will go (mine will go to 170°) and prop the door open to finish drying it.

Pop the chuckie on the smoker and bump the temps up into the 240s.

Don't know if you have that kind of time but that's the way I'd do it in your situation. 

Dave


----------



## desertlites

what ^ said-dry jerky don't cook it.


----------



## scarbelly

^^^^^^^^^^^^
I agree - smoke em seperatly -two totally different processes one is cooking and the other is drying


----------



## chadjackson01

Well the chuckies turned out well. The jerky not to bad pretty flovorless I think I over smoked it. I soake it in Teryaki brown sugar onion garlic and peper for 18 hours. I through the chuckies on with a good smoke at 250 -275 for a bout 2 hrs dropped the temps to 200is and through the Jerky on. with a good maple smoke for about 2hrs. My main fule was Kingsford blue bag. I think the charcoal flavor overwhemld the Jerky? I forgot to get pics sorry folks   and thanks for all your help


----------



## ddave

Probably.  I think most folks that smoke jerky only smoke it for a few hours then move it to a dehydrator or oven to finish drying it.  My SnP is propane fired so if I finish jerky on it I just take the smokewood out and let it finish with just heat.

Dave


----------



## desertlites

I can't keep low enough or steady temps useing lump so I use a $10 hot plate with a tuna can with chunks o wood.Don't fret you will get it down.


----------

